# cat/dog owners



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've been coming out of bite like things recently (just me no one else) and now just looked where cat lays a lot and there are tiny long things crawling so guessing what biting me, what could they be?? she hasn't been out in ages and isn't scratching herself much, and what is best way to kill them?? want to do the whole house top to bottom, so need to do fabrics, carpets, surfaces etc


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'd get something from the vet, take a sample of the bug in & explain you have children so you need something safe to use in the house


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

oh hadn't thought of that, will do that take some in, in the morning


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I would go on to uk vets web site and buy the flea spray. Its about £10 and is brill. I spray my house once a year and flea my tribe every 2 months or so and so far (touch wood) not had any more probs with any mites. My female house cat got fleas and never sractched much at all also my male dog dont scratch with them either. 

take care xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

My parents recently treated their dog with frontline the one that you put on the back of their neck .. and it didn't work two weeks later the dog was raw from fleas and was riddled with them ..it was really dear too .. so on the vets advice they used another dose of it which touch wood seems to have done the trick but they only have a yorkie cross dog so its a small dog ..I use the frontline spray for my cats and find it works really well I soak them to the skin .. they moan a bit whilst its done but are fine a few mins afterwards and whenever they have had fleas I have seen them die straight away which is reassuring


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Go to the vets and buy either Frontline Combo (not normal Frontline) or Advantage. Spray the house with Indorex spray. DONT buy Bob Martins or anything similar, total waste of money.  

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah they shouldn't be able to sell the stuff that comes from normal shops as it doesn't kill anything does it


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

totaly argee with the bob martain its a complete waste of money.

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_419&products_id=677

this is where i get my stuff and they are much much cheaper than going to the vet. i got the link off of someone on here and its the best web site ever ever ever

for 2 month flea treatment for 3 cats and 2 dogs cost me £75 at the vet. I got 3 month supply for 2 dog and 2 cats and it came to £45 from the vetuk and it is all frontline

take care xx

/links


----------

